# Got a job... BUT the bad news is....



## Flutterby68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I got hired today for a new job that sounds great. But the bad news is, I don't have any business/dress clothes that fit.

I also have no money.

They have a dress code (no tshirts, no jeans, etc. - standard business wear). I'm REALLY worried about this. I posted on freecycle, so I hope someone has SOMETHING.

Any other ideas?


----------



## comaseason (Dec 1, 2009)

I know in Portland there's a charity called Dressed for Success, or something like that, that donates business casual and professional clothes to people in need specifically for jobs or for job interviews. So you might want to check and see if you have something like that in your area.

Good luck!


----------



## Brenda (Dec 1, 2009)

What size are you?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 1, 2009)

Thrift stores. It takes patience, and a willingness to sift through a lot of junk, but you should be able to score at least a few outfits to start with.

Congrats on the job.


----------



## Laura2008 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a few skirts and tops that are to big on me now and should be appropriate for a work enviroment. Let me know if you're interested and I'd be happy to give them to you. I'm not that far from Westland. My stuff is a 26/28.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2009)

craigslist. Seriously.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input ladies 

I'm a size 22 or 24 depending on cut/style (and rather tall, so petite lengths don't work on me).


Laura, thanks for the offer but that size would be too large for me. 

I intend to hit the thrift stores with my first check, but that's at least 3 weeks away... I've posted on freecycle, but no responses there.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 2, 2009)

I have some stuff in 22/24 that I'd be happy to send you, no charge.

You can PM me if you want.


----------

